# Vintage Quincy 310 Restored



## jthompson55719 (9 mo ago)

Hey guys, got a couple questions about a quincy 310 I bought at an auction years ago for $40. I had no idea what it was besides old and heavy and it sat in my shed for years before I tries to start it. It had several leaky seals so I looked into it and discovered it was a quincy built in 1959 and read about how great they are so I decided to fix it up. I'm a perfectionist and I kinda got carried away and rebuilt the entire thing. All new rings, honed pistons, complete rebuild kit, seals etc. Original 3 hp motor ended up burning up so I got a baldor 5 hp to replace it. It now runs perfect and loses no air, runs around 10-11 cfm at 120 according to the stopwatch test. So here's my questions. I don't run a whole lot of air but I want to be able to run a small sandblaster and paint sprayer etc. With a large compressor, I don't want you be limited. Would I be better of selling and buying something with higher cfm for my occasional use? And most importantly, what's it worth? I've got about $400 in it including the used baldor motor, which was a really good deal. Check my pics out. I had the paint matched, primer base and clear, plus clear over the decals. Thanks for any advice and help on value. Oh, I'm not by it now, but I think it's a build number 13 of the 310
John


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

jthompson55719,

After all of the hard work and the relatively low cost I would just keep it, quite a beauty. How much CFM do you need? what is your budget? My self if I had the room, would get another 5 to 10 HP compressor and run both when you need the greater CFM. A constant run type compressor with idler would allow a smaller HP compressor to be used (100% duty cycle) for example









Rolair 5HP Single Phase Constant Run Electric Air Compressor w/30 Gallon Air Tank H5130K30HB - Spray Foam Systems


Rolair 5HP Single Phase Constant Run Electric Air Compressor w/30 Gallon Air Tank H5130K30HB



www.sprayfoamsys.com





or a two stage setup:



https://emaxcompressor.com/products/emax-industrial-plus-5hp-single-phase-80-gallon-vertical-air-compressor/



Electricity isn't cheap these days.

Stephen


.


jthompson55719 said:


> Hey guys, got a couple questions about a quincy 310 I bought at an auction years ago for $40. I had no idea what it was besides old and heavy and it sat in my shed for years before I tries to start it. It had several leaky seals so I looked into it and discovered it was a quincy built in 1959 and read about how great they are so I decided to fix it up. I'm a perfectionist and I kinda got carried away and rebuilt the entire thing. All new rings, honed pistons, complete rebuild kit, seals etc. Original 3 hp motor ended up burning up so I got a baldor 5 hp to replace it. It now runs perfect and loses no air, runs around 10-11 cfm at 120 according to the stopwatch test. So here's my questions. I don't run a whole lot of air but I want to be able to run a small sandblaster and paint sprayer etc. With a large compressor, I don't want you be limited. Would I be better of selling and buying something with higher cfm for my occasional use? And most importantly, what's it worth? I've got about $400 in it including the used baldor motor, which was a really good deal. Check my pics out. I had the paint matched, primer base and clear, plus clear over the decals. Thanks for any advice and help on value. Oh, I'm not by it now, but I think it's a build number 13 of the 310
> John
> View attachment 11508


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

You will never get another machine of this quality nowadays without spending thousands of dollars. I'd get a second machine to help out if absolutely necessary, but I'd never sell this one.


----------

